# first american things



## indonesianwood (Jul 17, 2013)

i am so happy today i received my pen from Bean_counter.
after Two weeks waiting for this american things.
he is very nice man to always carry before i got this pen.
i just take couple pens of three pens thats i received.
for my daddy me and my gf pipit (not Pippins).
my daddy bring one to family gathering 
this pic of couple mahogany burl on gun metal concava.
very love how its look.
and fit in my short asian hands.
very nice pen mike.
[attachment=27832]
[attachment=27833]
[attachment=27834]


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Those are very nice pens. I have seen that pen style up close and they are nice.:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow those are gorgeous pens Arya! Michael is a great guy to trade with for sure, and I bet you scored big points with your dad and you gf.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome Arya, I was getting scared that they weren't going to make it. Little back story, Arya and I talk on Facebook at least once a day. I accidentally called his girlfriend pippin,instead of pipit so we have an inside joke when I call her pippin. 

Arya I'm glad you like them, and especially your dad liking his. This was a fun trade and it's neat knowing some of my work is in Indonesia! I do have to say you do have some beautiful wood in your country. I'm glad the concava fits your Indonesian hands, I don't think a cigar would have, lol....


----------



## indonesianwood (Jul 17, 2013)

@keith:thanks keith I am bad photographer.
The real pens is showing more figure and more bauty.
@kevin:thanks kevin..really glad I can give something to my dad.specialy for my 22th birthday.
@mike : hahaa..always nice conversation with you mike in fb.
Haha..
Thanks make it smaller for me and pippins hands.
I am short guy :cray
Yup he really like it mike..
He called it luxury..lol
Its fit with his hands he much taller than me :(


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

indonesianwood said:


> ..really glad I can give something to my dad.specialy for my 22th birthday...



Arya, is it tradition in your culture that the adult having a birthday gives his family the present to show appreciation? I know some cultures do this and I think it's cool. Is that also Indonesian tradition?


----------



## indonesianwood (Jul 18, 2013)

Not yet kevin..
Just my appretiation for him I never give something before for him and I think pen was the best for him.:D
In some indonesian tribe tradititon maybe like that.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 19, 2013)

They look great from here!
Well done.

Les


----------

